# Need help, Englewood area info summer rental & fishing help



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Repost with Boca Grande help. Not much fishing in Englewood, but a short short drive (less than 30min) you are looking at some TARPONAGE! With a mixed bag of shark, trout, reds, and snook!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

So lemon bay and mansota key area is not wise choice to start fishing from??????


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

just another choice... I was born in Sarasota, and never fished lemon bay, lol. I always skipped it for BG!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

At the north end of Manasota there is a bridge with a parking lot on the west side... FISH IT! Then you tell me why.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry guys it was just a question.  I have never been there before and until wife started looking at summer rentals I had never even heard of lemon bay or mansota key.  

I guess this thread officially dead as far as looking for help in the Englewood area.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Public apoligies needed to Ducknut :-[, I thought you were being sarcastic as in I was pushing the point of Lemon Bay, and Mansota Key. I am embarressd and humbled for jumpin off on ya. Please forgive me! But yes will also look to the south as in Charlotte harbor area. Prefer to stay inshore though and not fish boca Grande pass for Tarpon. Will PM you when get dates will probably be late June or July 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

> At the north end of Manasota there is a bridge with a parking lot on the west side


I ran a full time charter boat business out of Boca Grand for 28 years, I retired from it 4 years ago, but  I am so glad every body goes right past Lemon Bay and goes to Boca. I have lived 4 blocks from the Manasota bridge for 35 years and have fished every nook and cranny in the area. I will be at the bridge at dusk tonight, I ride my bicycle there and wade fish with my fly rod and or my spinner  and use mostly artificial. Some times I get lucky and catch a fish or two or three or ...........[smiley=chicken.gif] 
Its like anyplace else, put your time in and learn when and where and you will kick there ass  most of the time.



> Never been to area before but wife says this summer 2010 we are doing the guy thing for one week Smiley under one condition it is englewood on the water!


Jim, If you are looking for a place in Englewood to stay, do a web search  for Englewood FL vacation rentals I am sure you know that but I hate giving recommendations for places to stay, its like telling someone a place to eat and then they go and get the dinner from HELL.  [smiley=puke.gif]



Brian  [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]


----------

